# Mold linker v1.0 released



## hardworkingnewbie (Dec 15, 2021)

There's a new linker in town, Mold linker v1.0. It's selling point is speed, much much better speed when linking big binaries (if its own benchmarks are true). It's designed to be a drop-in replacement for GNU gold and LLVM lld. It's author is also the original author of LLVM's lld linker.

So if this benchmark is true, the author beats his former puppy LLVM lld by factor 3 up to 5 times faster.



Program (linker output size)GNU goldLLVM lldmoldChrome 96 (1.89 GiB)53.86s11.74s2.21sClang 13 (3.18 GiB)64.12s5.82s2.90sFirefox 89 libxul (1.64 GiB)32.95s6.80s1.42


So far no word about FreeBSD, but it might be interesting enough for some people to have a closer look at. Architecture: ARM64, x64. License: Affero GPLv3.









						GitHub - rui314/mold: mold: A Modern Linker 🦠
					

mold: A Modern Linker 🦠. Contribute to rui314/mold development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

